# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  سَـجـّـِـل دخولك َ للقسم بحـِـكمـَـتـِـك َ لهذا اليوم

## أمير العاشقين

ياجماعه 

شوفوا حكمة الطلاب ويش رايكم فيها 

حكمة اليوم " ليس كل مايدرسه المرء يفهمه ... تاتى الإمتحانات بما لا تحتويه الكتب "

الظاهر صحيحه


تحياتي 
امير العاشقين

----------


## ميمو

ههههههههههه
والله هاي الحمة صحيحه 100%
يعني من وين بيطلعواالنا بالاسئلة ؟؟ والله ما باعرف

----------


## توأم الفرح

ايه والله خيووووووووووووو صحيحة الحكمة و1000 % ..



تحياتي لك .. 
تووووووووم

----------


## أمير العاشقين

هههههههههههههههاي الله كريم خواتي 

والله يعين ويعاون 

مشكورين على الرد الحلو 

تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## دلوعة الكون

هلا اخوي امير الله يعطيك العافيه على الموضوع 
ولكن مااحد يشارك الظاهر مااحد فاهم الموضوع 
يــــــــــاجماعه قصد امير ان كل واحد يدخل ويكتب 
حكمه اليوم بنسبه له مثلا امير قال حكمه صح 
المفروض الابعده يكتب حكمه اليوم كذه قصده..
مثلا اني اكتب حكمه ...
((ياابن ادم انما انت ايام مجموعه كلما ذهب يوم ذهب بعضك))

يــــــــــالله الابعدي يكتب حكمه من عنده....

----------


## زارع السوسن

دع الايام تفعل ماتشاء
                  وطب نفسا اذا حكم القضاء

----------


## دلوعة الكون

محادثة الأخوان حياة القلوب 
                            وجلاء النفوس وتذكير النسيان

----------


## أمير العاشقين

مشكورين والله 

لاتؤجل عمل اليوم الى الغد

----------


## القلب الجريح

صدقت عزيزي 

ليس كل مايدرسه المرء يفهمه ... تاتى الإمتحانات بما لا تحتويه الكتب "


هذا هو الحال 
 الله يكون  في العون

----------


## زارع السوسن

اذا رأيت نيوب الليث بارزة فلا تظنن ان الليث يبتسم

----------


## دلوعة الكون

لاتقطع قريبآ وان كفر 
                 ولاتأمن من عدوآ وان شكر

----------


## أمير العاشقين

محادثة الأخوان حياة القلوب 
وجلاء النفوس وتذكير النسيان

----------


## زارع السوسن

فما اكثر الاخوان حين تعدهم ولكنهم فى النائبات قليلوا

----------


## دلوعة الكون

اذا أحببت ان يدوم حبك لأحد فاحسن اليه

----------


## أمير العاشقين

لما عفوة ولن أحقد على أحداً أرحت نفسي من هم العداوه

----------


## دلوعة الكون

ينبغي للعاقل أن يتذكر عند حلاوة الغذاء مرارة الداء

----------


## أمير العاشقين

من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ومن سار على الدرب وصل

----------


## زارع السوسن

الام مدرسة اذا اعددتها اعددت شعبا طيب الاعراق

----------


## أمير العاشقين

ههههههاي مشكور ابو نوره 

اقول شباب 

حكمة أمير العاشقين 

الحياة فرنقدش أزرع فول يطلع عدس

----------


## توأم الفرح

لكل داء دواء يستطب به الا الحماااااااااااااااااااااااااقة فقد أعييت من يداويها ..

هاي حكمة تووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووم

----------


## أمير العاشقين

كل من يرى الناس بعين طبعه

----------


## زارع السوسن

اذا انت اكرمت الكريم ملكته وان انت اكرمت اللئيم تمردا

----------


## دمعه حزن

موضوع راااااااااائع اخوي

شكراً جزيلاً على المشاركة الطيبة

الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية

تسلمون على الحكم الحلوووووووة

وراح اواصل معاكم واقول لكم حكمة

"الطير يطير بجناحيه .. والمرء يطير بهمته "

----------


## زارع السوسن

عن المء لاتسل وسل عن قرينه فاكل قرين بالمقارن يقتدى

----------


## أمير العاشقين

أذا كان بتك من زجاج فلا ترمي الناس بالحجاره

----------


## زارع السوسن

العلم يرفع بيوتا لاعماد لها والجهل يهدم بيت العز والشرف

----------


## دمعه حزن

أرحم من في الأرض يرحمك من في السماء

----------


## زارع السوسن

دع النفس واحملها على مايزينها         تعش سالما والقول فيك جميل

----------


## دلوعة الكون

اقتصد في انفاق الدراهم فأنها لجراح الفاقة مراهم

----------


## زارع السوسن

اذا الشعب يوما اراد الحياة فلابد ان يستجيب القدر 
                               ومن يتهيب صعود الجبال يعش ابد الدهر بين الحفر

----------


## أمير العاشقين

ليس كل مايتمناه المرء يدركه 
تجري الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن

----------


## دلوعة الكون

ليس مع طاعه الله خوف 
ولا مع عصيانه أمن

----------


## أمير العاشقين

لكل داء دواء يستطاب به الا الحماقة أعيت من يداويها

----------


## دمعه حزن

خير الكلام ما قل و دل

----------


## زارع السوسن

لودامت له لما الت اليك

----------


## أمير العاشقين

اذا كان الكلام من ذهب 
فالسكوت من فضه

----------


## زارع السوسن

سلام على الدنيا اذا لم يكن بها ..................... صديقا صدوقا صادق الوعد منصفا

----------


## أمير العاشقين

الصديق وقت الضيق

----------


## زارع السوسن

قال تعالى (وتخشى الناس والله احق ان تخشاه)

----------


## أمير العاشقين

لقد أسمعت إذ ناديت حياً *** ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي

----------


## دمعه حزن

عندما تريد لانسانيتك ان تستيقظ من غفوتها.. فأبكي من قلبك

----------


## توأم الفرح

ولدتك أمك يابن آدم باكياً والناس حولك يضحكون سروراً فاجهد لنفسك أن تكون اذا بكو يوم موتك ضاحكاً مسروراً

----------


## أمير العاشقين

أن كثرة الضحك تميت القلب

----------


## دمعه حزن

لا يكن أخوك على قطيعتك أقوى منك على صلته وعلى الإساءة أقوى منك على الإحسان.

----------


## أمير العاشقين

ليس مع طاعه الله خوف 
ولا مع عصيانه أمن

----------


## دمعه حزن

طريق الألف ميل يبدأ بخطوة

----------


## بحر الشوق

بداية السلام خطوة وبداية الفرح خطوة واكيد بداية الشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكر بخطوة


تحياتي 
بحر الشوق

----------


## أمير العاشقين

أتعرف ما هو اصدق الحزن 
أبتسامه في عيون تدمع

----------


## بحر الشوق

دع الايام تفعل ما تشاء وطب نفساً اذا حكم القضاء

----------


## سهم الناصرة

التأجيل لص الزمان

----------


## دمعه حزن

ان ضعفت عن نفع الناس 
فلا تضرهم

----------


## بحر الشوق

لاتطلب الجزاء الا بقدر ما صنعت

----------


## دمعه حزن

ضربني وبكى سبقني واشتكى!

----------


## سهم الناصرة

الي لسعتة الشوربا بينفخ في الزبادي ههههههههههه

----------


## بحر الشوق

ابو طبيع مايجوز عن طبعه

----------


## زارع السوسن

الصراحه راحه

----------


## دمعه حزن

من أعمل اجتهاده 
حصل مراده

ومن دام كسله 
خاب أمله

----------


## بحر الشوق

من حلم وقى عرضه، ومن جادت كفه حسن ثناؤه، ومن أصلح ماله استغنى، ومن احتمل المكروه كثرت محاسنه، ومن صبر حمد أمره، ومن كظم غيظه فشا إحسانه، ومن عفا عن الذنوب كثرت أياديه ومن اتقى الله كفاه ما أهمه

----------


## دمعه حزن

إن لم تكن ذئباً أكلتك الذئاب

----------


## بحر الشوق

فلا تجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزع لحادثة    فما لحوادث الدنيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا بقاء

----------


## أمير العاشقين

كل من برى الناس بعين طبعه

----------


## توأم الفرح

من جد وجد ** ومن زرع حصد ** ومن سار على الدرب وصل

----------


## زارع السوسن

لودامت له لما الت اليك

----------


## دمعه حزن

اللبيب بالإشارة يفهم

----------


## بحر الشوق

ان اكرمت الكريم  ملكته وان اكرمت اللئيم تمردا

----------


## دمعه حزن

إذا وجد الماء بطل التيمم

----------


## توأم الفرح

من أمن العقوبة أساء الأدب

----------


## توأم الفرح

ليس كل مايتمناه المرء يدركه *** تجري الرياح بما لاتشتهي السفن

----------


## بحر الشوق

دعك من كيد الحسود فصمتك قاتله   فالنار تحرق نفسها ان لم تجد ما تأكله

----------


## دمعه حزن

احذر عدوك مرة وصديقك ألف مرة فإن انقلب الصديق فهو أعلم بالمضرة

----------


## بحر الشوق

صمت تسلم به خير من كلام تندم عليه

----------


## دمعه حزن

ما أضيق الحياة لولا فسحة الأمل

----------


## أمير العاشقين

الي عمره ما تبخر تبخر واحترق

----------


## دمعه حزن

التَأنـي مِنَ الرَّحمـن والعَجَـلةُ مِنَ الشَّيْطـانِ.

----------


## بحر الشوق

مد رجلك على قد الحافك

----------


## أمير العاشقين

الي ماتطوله بيدك واصله برجولك

----------


## سر الوجود

كأنك يابو زيد ماغزيت

----------


## سر الوجود

حكمه غدا

اذا عُرف السبب بطل العجب

----------


## المستجير

ان تغرس زهرة خير من ان تقطف بستاناً

----------


## بحر الشوق

ليست السعادة في امتلاك الكثير ، ولكن في القناعة عما تملكه .. والرجل قليل  الحاجة لديه دائما ما يكفيه

----------


## دمعه حزن

ظن العاقل أصح من يقين الجاهل.

----------


## المستجير

لا بد للحق من اثنين : رجل يجهر به , واخر يفهمه

----------


## دمعه حزن

من جار على صباه .. جارَتْ عليه شيخوخته .

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

[align=center]••| سَـجـّـِـل دخولك َ للقسم العام بحـِـكمـَـتـِـك َ لهذا اليوم |••




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

( وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا لُقْمَانَ الْحِكْمَةَ أَنِ اشْكُرْ لِلَّهِ وَمَنْ يَشْكُرْ فَإِنَّمَا يَشْكُرُ لِنَفْسِهِ ) . 

صدق الله العلي العظيم .. 

قبل َ أن تكتب في القسم العام ... 

سـَـجـّـِـل حكمتك َ لهذا اليوم في هذه ِ السـّـاحة ... 


ساحة مفتوحة لنـُـدوّن َ فيها مايجول ُ في ضمائرنا ... 

ساحة لقراءة سطور الآخرين القليلة الكلمات الوفيرة المعنى ... 

سطر ٌ واحد من سطورك َ تود منـّـا أن نقرأه ُ ... 

سطرا ً واحدا ً منك َ قد يـُـحقــّـق فائدة لعضو أو زائر دون َ أن ْ تدري ... 

وأيـّـام فقط وسنجد بأننا كسبنا كتابا ً يحمل بين َ طيـّـاته ِ حـِـكـَـما ً شتى ... 

أرجوا من الجميع المشاركة ,, 

وابدأ بحكتي اليوم ... 
...ينام الحق أحيانا لكنه لا يموت ... 

تحياتي لأقلامكم ... [/align]

----------


## سر الوجود

اولا أحب أشكرك يااخي عالمشاركه الحلوه

وهذا الشي مو غريب عليك لأنك دائما تتحفنا بالرائع

وحكمتي ( عامل الناس بما تحب ان يعاملوك به)

----------


## albo3dala5eer

تشكر على المجهود الواضح 
( اضحك تضحك لك الدنيا)

----------


## (شمعتك أنا)

تسلمواااااا على هالفكرة وماتقصروا جميعا...

         < من نظر في عيوبه انشغل عن عيوب الناس >

----------


## دمعه حزن

شكراً لك اخوي عاشق الحوراء

 حكمة اليوم  

*-* إذا استشرت الجاهل اختار لك الباطل. *-*

بس الموضوع مكرر لان فى موضوع 

بمنتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين بعنوان حكمة اليوم

يا ريت المشرفين يدمجون الموضوعين مع بعض

ع العموم الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية

ما ننحرم من عبير عطرك

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## القلب المرح

اشكرك اخي عالموضوع

فحكمتي انا (ابتسم ايها المؤمن فالحياة بعدها مستمرة)

ويعطيك الله الف عافيه وماتقصر 

تحياتي..

----------


## بحر الشوق

ليش الفتى من قال هذا ابي بل الفتى من قال ها انا ذا

----------


## My tears

حكمتي اليوم .. 

إذا رأيـت نيـاب الليـث بـارزة .. فـلا تحسبـن أن الليـث مبتسـم ..   (h)

شكراً لك اخي الكريم .. عاشق الحوراء .. وربي يعطيك العافيه .. 


مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكم My tears ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

لا تقل بغير تفكير ، ولا تعمل بغير تدبير .

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

[align=center]جزيل الشكر لكم اخواني على التفاعل بالموضوع ارجو من مشرفنا لو يثبت هدا الموضوع فى اعلا منتدى العام مع الشكر والمتنان

وحكمتي لهذا اليوم :

// الحياة دروس وعبر يجب ان نتعلم منها \\ [/align]

----------


## المستجير

لا ميراث كالأدب

----------


## محمودي

اشكر الاخ عاشق الحوراء اما حكمتى لهدا اليوم هو


                                                        تأتي الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن

----------


## سر الوجود

[grade="00008B 00008B 00008B 00008B"]           ( لاتكن لينا فتعصر ولاصلبا فتكسر)[/grade]

----------


## المستجير

صن النفس واحملها على مايزينها .............. تعش سالماً والقول فيك قليل

----------


## (شمعتك أنا)

لاتحاول أن تجعل ملابسك أغلى شيئا فيك، حتى لاتجد يوما نفسك أرخص مما ترتديه

----------


## دمعه حزن

ليس الفخـر في أن تقهر قـوياً ، بل أن تنصـف ضـعيـفاً

----------


## القلب المرح

كن ذئبا قبل ان تأكلك الثعالب

----------


## My tears

حكمتي اليوم ..

الكذب داء والصدق دواء ..

  (h)

----------


## القلب المرح

حكمتي

كن محترما مع اي انسان كان كافرا او مؤمنا لتفتخر بايمانك الصادق وحسن اخلاقك المحترمة

----------


## دمعه حزن

إذا حان القضاء ضاق الفضاء.‏

----------


## My tears

حكمتي.. 

حتى ولو فشلت .. يكفيك شرف المحاولة ..

----------


## المستجير

فما اكثر الاخوان حين تعدهم ........ ولكنهم فى النائبات قليل

----------


## المستجير

اذا اردت ان يوقرك احد فوقر غيرك

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

[align=center]وحكمتي لهذا اليوم :


لا تحتقر كيد الضعيف فربما تموت الافاعي من سموم العقارب[/align]

----------


## My tears

حكمتي .. 

من لا يحترم كلمته لا يحترم توقيعه ..

  (h)

----------


## دمعه حزن

لِكُلِ دَاءٍ دواءٌ يستطب به ***‏ إلا الحماقة أعيَتْ من يُداويِها.

----------


## دمعه حزن

لا جَدْوى من البكاءِ على اللبنِ المسكوبِ. ‏

----------


## بحر الشوق

رحم الله امرء عرف قدر نفسه

----------


## القلب المرح

حكمتي
رحم الله امرئٍ اهدالي عيوبي

----------


## بحر الشوق

دعك من كيد الحسود فصمتك قاتله
                                كالنار تأكل بعضها الالم تجد ماتأكله

----------


## سر الوجود

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]كن مع الناس كالشجرة، يرمونها بالحجر، ترميهم الثمر[/grade]

----------


## القلب المرح

حكمتي ..



أن يكرهك الناس وأنت تثق بنفسك وتحترمها أهون كثيرا 

من أن يحبك الناس وأنت تكره نفسك ولا تثق بهـــا

----------


## المستجير

الجنة تحت اقدام الامهات

----------


## المستجير

اللهم انى اسالك ايمانا كاملا ويقينا صادقا

----------


## My tears

حكمتي اليوم ..

اذا لم تعـرف الغبـي خـلال دقائـق .. فتـكـون أنـت ;) ..

  (h)

----------


## دمعه حزن

حكمة اليوم  

لا تشتك ضعفك إلى عدوك فإنك تشمّته بك وتطمعه فيك.

----------


## دمعه حزن

يـوم السـرور قصيـر. ‏

----------


## My tears

حكمتي ..

لم صديقك سرا ..  وامدحه امام الاخرين ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

الصبر صبران

صبر على ما تكره وصبر على ما تحب. ‏

----------


## القلب المرح

حكمتي

اللي يبينا عيت النفس تبغيه واللي مايبينا عياالبخت لايجيبه

----------


## My tears

حكمتي ..

عش ما شئت فإنك ميت..
وأحبب من شئت فإنك مفارقه ..
واعمل ما شئت فإنك مجازى به ..

----------


## القلب المرح

حكمتي:
لاتناظر غيرك بأنفك ذات يوما سيكسر انفك لغرورك

----------


## My tears

حكمة رائعه أخي القلب المرح ..  :)

حكمتي ..

القوانين مثل بيوت العنكبوت..
تقع فيها الطيور الصغيرة  .. وتعصف بها الطيور الكبيرة ..

----------


## المستجير

اللهم لاتجعل الدنيا اكبر همنا ولا مبلغ علمنا ولا الى النار مصيرنا

----------


## المستجير

راس الحكمه مخافة الله

----------


## القلب المرح

حكمتي:
ابتسم اليوم لتبتسم لك الدنيا غداً

----------


## دمعه حزن

جَوَاهِرُ الأخْلاقِ تَصِفُها المُعاشَرة.

----------


## دمعه حزن

إذا قصرت يدك عن المكافأةِ فليصل لسانك بالشكرِ.‏

----------


## سر الوجود

أعمل لدنياك كأنك تعيش ابدا واعمل لآخرتك كأنك تموت غدا

----------


## دمعه حزن

طريق الوصول إلى قلوب الناس صعب بغير كلمة طيبة وابتسامة بيضاء

----------


## القلب المرح

حكمتي لهذا اليوم..

ليس كل من تهواه يهواك

----------


## دمعه حزن

إذا ذكـرت الذئـب فخـذ الحـذر.‏

----------


## القلب المرح

حكمتي ..

الدنيا يومين يوم حزن ويوم فرح ويوم الفرح هو دخول الجنه ويوم الحزن هودخول النار فلنتقي النار

----------


## دمعه حزن

من صبـر ظفـر. ‏

----------


## القلب المرح

حكمتي ..

ارمي عمل الماضي للخلف فانت ابن اليوم فاعمل صالحا

----------


## دمعه حزن

اضْـرِبْ مـا دام الحـديد حاميـًا.‏

----------


## القلب المرح

حكمتي ..

اصنع صديقا لالف سنه خير من ان تصنع الف صديق لسنه واحده

----------


## دمعه حزن

الصمت قلعة فاضلة ننسفها بشهوة الكلام

----------


## القلب المرح

حكمتي ..
اللسان مكانه القلب

----------


## دمعه حزن

كن دافنًا للشرِ بالخير تسترح من الهم. ‏

----------


## القلب المرح

حكمتي ..
ارحم من في الارض يرحمك من في السماء

----------


## My tears

حكمتي اليوم .. 

عندما يصبح الجو جافا يتفرق الاصدقاء ..

----------


## القلب المرح

حكمتي اليوم ..

ما اتاك من خير فهو من عند الله وما اتاك من شر فهو من نفسك لكثرة ذنوبك

----------


## المستجير

اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## My tears

حكمتي ..

ليس من السهل ان نوزع النصائح على الاخرين ونهمل تطبيقها على انفسنا ..;)

----------


## دمعه حزن

من لم يعمل لنفسه عمل للناس ومن لم يصبرعلى كده صبرعلى الإفلاس.

----------


## My tears

حكمتي ..

لو كان الانسان والزمان ضدي .. 
فانا مسلمه احب التحدي ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

الحاسـد يرى زوال نعمتك نعمة عليه.

----------


## My tears

حكمتي ..

الدنيا كالماء المالح كلما ازددت منه شرباً ازددت عطشاً ..

----------


## الغزال

[align=center]السلام عليكم..

أصبر على كيد الحسود فإن صبرك قاتل 

كالنار تأكل بعضها إن لم تجد ما تأكل.
 [/align]

----------


## المستجير

عز من قنع وذل من طمع

----------


## محمودي

[align=center]رب القريب أبعد من بعيد .. ورب بعيد اقرب من القريب .. والغريب من لم يكن له حبيب

تسلم اخوي عاشق الحوراء على الموضوع[/align]

----------


## دمعه حزن

ولي وطن آليت ألا أبيعه ***‏ وألا أرى غيري له الدهر مالكا. ‏

----------


## أمير العاشقين

الا كل شي ماحلا الله باطلاً 
وكل نعيم لا محالة زائل

----------


## دمعه حزن

أجْهَلُ النَّاسِ مَنْ كانَ على السلطَانِ مُدلاً وللإخوانِ مُذلاً. ‏

----------


## المستجير

شكرالاذنين ان سمعت بهما خيراً وعيته وان سمعت بهما شراً  دفنته

----------


## المستجير

الصبر مفتاح الفرج

----------


## المستجير

مالا يصلح تركه اصلح

----------


## القلب المرح

اذا اصابتك العين
فلاتنسى الله فبذكره ينجيك من العين

----------


## المستجير

اذا احببت ان يدوم حبك لأحد فاحسن اليه

----------


## الغزال

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حكمتى اليوم

قال لقمان الحكيم الى ابنه : يابني إذا أفتخر الناس بحسن كلامهم فأفتخر أنت بحسن صمتك..

----------


## سعيد درويش

إدا  نطق السفيه فلا  تجبه  *********   فخير  من  إجابته  السكوت

----------


## المستجير

مابين غمضة عين وانتباهتها يغيرالله من حال الى حالِ

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

حكمتي اليوم 

(( من خالف النصح هلك ))

((الامام على ))

تحياتي

----------


## المستجير

الحق والوجب وجهان لعملة واحده

----------


## سعيد درويش

مادام هناك حياة  هناك أمل

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حكمتي لهذا اليوم

الكلمــــــــــــــــة الطيبــــــــــــــــــة صدقــــــــــــــــــــــه

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

من أحب الدنيا ذهب خوف الآخرة من قلبه.

للرسول صلى الله عليه وآله

----------


## المستجير

فمااكثر الاخوان حين تعدهم ..... ولكنهم فى النائبات قليلُ

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

حكمتي هالأيام 


الملل و الكتاب و الامتحان ... كيف النجاة و كلهم أعدائي

----------


## توأم الفرح

حكمتي لهذا اليوم ...

 سأل الممكن المستحيل : أين تقيم ؟ فأجابه في أحلام العاجز

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

حكمتى هدا اليوم



الأمُّ مَدْرَسَـةٌ إذا أعْددتَها ‏*** ‏ أعددتَ شَعبًا طَيِبَ الأعْرَاقِ

----------


## بحر الشوق

ليس الفتى من قال هذا ابي    بل الفتى من قال ها انا ذا

----------


## المستجير

الطبع يغلب التطبع

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

كل   سِرٍّ جَاوَزَ الاثنين شَاعَ. ‏

----------


## المستجير

الحجر المتحرك لاينبت عليه العشب

----------


## دمعه حزن

الكبر يوجب المقت والتواضع يوجب الرفعة.

----------


## أمير العاشقين

الي يلعب بالنار النار راح تلعب به

----------


## دمعه حزن

حكمة اليوم  

من اعتبر أبصر ومن أبصر فهم ومن فهم علم.

----------


## القمره

[grade="00008B FF6347 2E8B57 008080"]
                               طريق المليون خطوه يبدأبخطوه[/grade]

----------


## دمعه حزن

الحرية لا توهب لأنها ليست صدقة وإِنما تؤخذ لأنها حق

----------


## المستجير

افكارك لك ولكن اقوالك لغيرك

----------


## بحر الشوق

الجواب الطيب يزيل الغضب

----------


## دمعه حزن

إذا قصرت يدك عن المكافأةِ فليصل لسانك بالشكرِ.‏

----------


## بحر الشوق

كما تدين تدان

----------


## دمعه حزن

كل غريب للغريب نسيب. ‏

----------


## بحر الشوق

الخوفُ.. درعٌ وهمي لا يخترقة الرصاص

----------


## دمعه حزن

من يمدح العـروس إلا أهلها

----------


## بحر الشوق

الصمت قلعة فاضلة ننسفها بشهوة الكلام

----------


## دمعه حزن

‏المنيــة ولا الدنيــة.‏

----------


## المستجير

اتق شر من احسنت اليه

----------


## القلب المرح

كن صامتا عندما تتحدث مع الجهلاء

----------


## دمعه حزن

ما قل وكفى خير مما كثر وألهى

----------


## القلب المرح

لاتثق في صديق ليوم او يومين انتظر لحتى تكتشف حقيقة غموضه

----------


## دمعه حزن

إصلاح الموجود خير من انتظار المفقود. ‏

----------


## القلب المرح

قابل رب العالمين بالصلاة ترضي رب العالمين وترضي قلوب المحبين

----------


## بحر الشوق

العِـلمُ يُجدِي ويَبْقَى للفتى أبـدا ‏***‏ والمَالُ يَفنى وإنْ أجْدَى إلى حِينٍ

----------


## القلب المرح

لاتندم على صديق رحل عنك من خطأك
 بل اندم على خطأك الذي فعلته وتعجز عن تصحيحه

----------


## المستجير

الصمت حكمه وقليل فاعله

----------


## القلب المرح

ملاك الاسلام صدق اللسان

----------


## شجون آل البيت

ماكل ما يتمناه المرء يدركه                  تجري الريح بما لا تشتهي السفن

----------


## العاشــق

فما اكثر الاخوان حين تعدهم ولكنهم فى النائبات قليلوا

أخي:
تفكر في هذه الحكمة وأعمل بها ولا تعاشر كلُ من هب وذب فإنك في الأخر سوف تندم الندم الشديد لمعاشرتك الذين لايريدون لك الأخلاص والنجاح وانت لاتعلم لن النفاق والمجادلة تعمي قلبك
نصيحة مجرب

----------


## المستجير

إن تغرس زهرة خير من أن تقطف بستاناً

----------


## العاشــق

حكم الأمام علي علية السلام
الأماني تخدعك وعند الحقائق تدعك 
وقال علية السلام : المؤمن هين لين سهل مؤتمن
وقال: الكافر خب ضب جافٍ خائن
وقال: الشيب موعد الفناء
وقال: وقال وقال ..... ولكننا لانعمل بما قال ولكن نعمل بمن قيل

----------


## القلب المرح

*لاتتعجب اذا اصبح صديقك عدوا لك  يوما ما وعدوك هو صديقك 
فالانسان يتقلب ويتقلب معه الزمن*

----------


## المستجير

صوم الخصوص هو كف السمع والبصر واللسان واليد وسائر الاعضاء عن الاثام

----------


## القلب المرح

*قال أمير المؤمنين عليٌ :
"فقد الاحبه غربه"
قال الامام علي لابنه الحسن عليهما السلام:
"يا بني الغريب من ليس له حبيب"*

----------


## المستجير

اتبع السيئة الحسنه تمحها وخالق الناس بخلق حسن

----------


## القلب المرح

*قيد الأغلال أهون من قيد العقول بالأوهام*

----------


## دمعه حزن

ما أقبح القطيعة بعد الصلة؛ والجفاء بعد اللطف، والعداوة بعد الود. 

*
**
*

----------


## المستجير

ماكل مايتمنى المرء يدركه .............. تجرى الرياح بمالاتشتهى السفن

----------


## القلب المرح

*خالطوا الناس مخالطة إن متم معها بكوا عليكم ، و إن عشتم حنوا إليكم*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*من أكثر من شيءٍ عرف به.*

----------


## المستجير

رب اغننى بطاعتك عن معصيتك

----------


## شمعه النور

من بيته من زجاج لايضرب الناس بالحجاره

----------


## المستجير

*من حسن ظنه بالناس كثر ندامته*

----------


## شمعه النور

العاقل حكيم نفسه

----------


## دمعه حزن

*رَحِم الله عبداً قال خيراً فَغَنِم أو سَكَت فَسَلِم ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*المال مادة الشهوات*

----------


## أنت العزيز

كُــل لِـتـعـيش  ولا تعِش لتـأكــــل

----------


## شمعه النور

رحم الله امرئ عرف قدر نفسه

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الأعور في وسط العميان ملك ..*

----------


## شمعه النور

اتـــــــــقــــــــي شـــــــر مـــــن احــــــســـنـــت إلــــيـــــه

----------


## القمره

قول الامام علي عليه السلام:المرء أحفظ لسره

----------


## القلب المرح

* المرء مخبوء تحت لسانه .*

----------


## شمعه النور

_العبد بالتفكير والرب بالتدبير_

----------


## شمعه النور

إذا حان القضاء ضاق الفضاء.

----------


## دمعه حزن

كن لينا من غير ضعف وشديدا من غير عنف

----------


## شمعه النور

عجبت لمبتاع الضـلالة بالهدى        وللمشتري دنياه بالدين أعجب
 وأعجب من هذين من باع دينه        بدنيا سواه فهو من ذين أعجب

----------


## دمعه حزن

مَن طلب الرِّآسة صَبر على السياسة.

----------


## القلب المرح

*إن هذه القلوب تمل كما تمل الأبدان ، فابتغوا لها طرائف الحكم*

----------


## دمعه حزن

من ركب ظهر الباطل نزل به دار الندامة

----------


## القلب المرح

*قل ما انت عالم  فيه ولاتقل ما انت غافل عنه*

----------


## شمعه النور

لايكنْ حبُّكَ كلفاً ولا بُغضُكَ تلَفاً.

----------


## القمره

نور دنياك بذكر الله دائما

----------


## القلب المرح

*اجعل سرك لواحد ومشورتك لألف*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*من دخل مداخل السوء اتهم.*

----------


## شمعه النور

الواقِيَةُ خيرٌ منَ الرّاقيَة.

----------


## دمعه حزن

*من حسن كلامه كانت الهيبة امامه.*

----------


## شمعه النور

*من بغى الدحّ ما قال أحّ*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*إياك وأن يضرب لسانك عنقك ..*

----------


## شمعه النور

*من لا يقدر على جمع الفضائل , فلتكن فضائله ترك الرذائل.*

----------


## القلب المرح

*لاتعمل عمل قول غيرك الا وانت مقتنع فيما تعمله*

----------


## شمعه النور

لا خير في القول إلاّ مع العمل.
و لا في الفقه إلاّ مع الورع.
ولا في الصدقة إلا مع النية.
و لا في المال إلاّ مع الزكاة.
و لا في الصدق إلا مع إنجاز الوعد.

----------


## القمره

*طهر لسانك دائما بصلاة على النبي محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم* 
_اللهم صلي وزد وبارك على محمد واله وسلم_

----------


## شمعه النور

*رضا الناس غاية لا تدرك.*

----------


## سراب الليل

من غشنا فليسا منا

----------


## شمعه النور

*الغاية تبرر الوسيلة*

----------


## القلب المرح

*صدر العاقل صندوق سره ، و البشاشة حبالة المودة ، و الاحتمال قبر العيوب*

----------


## شمعه النور

عش كما شئت فإنك ميت وأحبب من شئت فإنك مفارقه

----------


## شمعه النور

*فما اكثر الاخوان حين تعدهم ولكنهم فى النائبات قليلوا*

----------


## القمره

*قول الامام علي عليه السلام(العفاف زينة الفقر والشكر زينة الغنى)*

----------


## شمعه النور

فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه
|54|

----------


## القلب المرح

*الإعجاب يمنع الازدياد*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*المستتر بالحسنة يعدل سبعين حسنة، والمذيع بالسيّئة مخذول، والمستتر بالسيّئة مغفورٌ له*

----------


## القلب المرح

قال الرسول:
جاهدوا أهوائكم تملكوا أنفسكم

----------


## شمعه النور

*من أراد صعود السلم .. عليه البدء من الدرجة الأولى.*

----------


## القلب المرح

*الوحدة خير من جليس السوء*

----------


## شمعه النور

*عجبت لمبتاع الضـلالة بالهدى                  وللمشتري دنياه بالدين أعجب* 
*وأعجب من هذين من باع دينه                  بدنيا سواه فهو من ذين أعجب*

----------


## القلب المرح

*استعينوا على قضاء حوائجكم بالكتمان .*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*من شابه أباه فما ظلم*

----------


## القلب المرح

*لا تثق بالصديق قبل الخبرة .*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لا يكن أخوك على قَطِيعتك أقوَى منك على صِلَته وعلى الإساءة أقوى منك على الإحسان.*

----------


## القلب المرح

*آفة القوة إستضعاف الخصم*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

لو كل من جى     نجر  ما ضل  في الوادي  شجر

----------


## القلب المرح

*لا تقل بغير تفكير ، ولا تعمل بغير تدبير*

----------


## دمعه حزن

لاتقل فيما لا تعلم فتتهم فيما تعلم

----------


## القلب المرح

*وقّروا كباركم توقركم صغاركم*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*قال الامام علي عليه السلام ((أنعم على من شئت تكن أميره، واستغن عمن شئت تكن نظيره، واحتج إلى من شئت تكن أسيره.))*

----------


## القلب المرح

*لا تعتمد على قول تشك فيه*

----------


## شمعه النور

*دليل عقل المرء فعله ودليل علمه قوله*

----------


## القلب المرح

*كل غالي وثمنه فيه*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لا يمكن للانسان ان يحصل على المعرفه الا اذا تعلم ان قيمتها كبيرة*

----------


## القلب المرح

*خاطب الصغار كما تخاطب الكبار*

----------


## دمعه حزن

* إذا وجدت فأراً يسخر من قط ... فلأن الفأر قد وجد مخبئاً قريباً*

----------


## القلب المرح

*ملاقاة الإخوان مسرة وتلقيح للعقل، وان كان نزراً قليلاً.*

----------


## شمعه النور

*أتق شر من أحسنت أليه*

----------


## القلب المرح

*الأيام تهتك لك الأمر عن الأسرار الكامنة*

----------


## شمعه النور

قـد يـرى الناس الجرح الـذي في رأسـك لكـنهم لا يشعـرون بالألـم الـذي 
تعانـيه

----------


## القلب المرح

*لاتقل انا احسن منك اذ تثبت لنا بانك لاخير فيك*

----------


## فاطمية المكارم

ردّوا السلام ولو على الخشب القيام !

----------


## شمعه النور

*اعف عما أغضبك لما أرضاك*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*من وضع نفسه مواضع التهمة، فلا يلومن من أساء الظن به.*

----------


## القلب المرح

*لاتجامل من تحب فانك قد تخدعه يوما ما*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*سئل حكيم: عن أي الرجال أفضل؟ 
فقال: من إذا حاورته وجدته حكيما، وإذا غضب كان حليما، وإذا ظفر كان كريما، وإذا استمنح منح جسيما، وإذا وعد وفي إن كان الوعد عظيما، وإذا شكي إليه وجد رحيما.*

----------


## شمعه النور

*معظم النار من مستصغر الشرر
*

----------


## القمره

*لاتشكي للناس جرحا انت صاحبه لايؤلم الجرح الامن به الم*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الصدق ربيع النفس، وثمرة المروءه، وشعاع الضمير*

----------


## شمعه النور

*لكل داء دواء يستطب به الا الحماقة اعيت من يداويها*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*كثره الذنوب تميت القلوب*

----------


## القلب المرح

المال ملك لله فاحمد ربك على النعمة التي انت فيها

----------


## no0or

لا تركن الى الكسل فيه تصدأ النفوس 
فالعلم يغسل الجهل ويجوهر العمل

----------


## القلب المرح

*لاتغل يدك الى عنقك ولاتبسطها كل البسط فكن متعادلا*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*من رضي من نفسه الإساءة شهد على أصله بالرداءة.*

----------


## شمعه النور

إذا تكلمت بالكلمة ملكتك وإذا لم تتكلم بها ملكتها

----------


## القلب المرح

*احذر بأن تصيب طفلا بسهم لسانك الجارح فقد تكرهه فيك وتكره جميع الاطفال فيك*

----------


## شمعه النور

الصبر مفتاح الفرج

----------


## القلب المرح

*لاتغدر كالثعلب فربما يوما سنقلب عليك الغدر*

----------


## شمعه النور

*من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد*

----------


## القلب المرح

*من سار على الدرب وصل*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*من حفر حفيراً لأخيه كان حتفه فيه*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

كل ماطقها عوية 
تحياتي

----------


## القلب المرح

*لو ما الحاجة ليكم ما قلنا السلام عليكم*

----------


## العنود

*ان الامور اذا  اشتبهت اعتبر اخرها بأولها*
*هذي حكمة اليوم*
*وعسى الله يحفظك من كل شر او مكروه*
*مع اعذب التحيات اختك العنود*

----------


## القلب المرح

*اللي يبينا عيّت النفس تبغيه ،واللي نبيه عيّا البخت لا يجيبه*

----------


## شمعه النور

*الصبر مفتاح الفرج*

----------


## القلب المرح

*لاتبصق في البئر فقد تشرب منه يوما*

----------


## no0or

*( من صدق لسانه زكا عمله، ومن حسنت نيته زاد الله عز وجل في زرقه ومن حسن بره بأهله زاد الله في عمره)*

* الإمام الصادق (عليه السلام)*

----------


## القلب المرح

لاتثق فيمن تحبه  ربما تكون ثقة عمياء واثق فيمن يحبك ربما يسعدك

----------


## القمره

_أدعو دائما بقول أمير المومنين"اللهم أغفر لي الذنوب التي تغير النعم"_

----------


## القلب المرح

*من استفاد أخاً في الله على ايمانٍ بالله ووفاءٍ بأخائه طلباً لمرضات الله فقد استفاد شُعاعاً من نور الله وأماناً من عذاب الله وحجّةً يُفلج بها يوم القيامة
الإمام الباقر (ع)*

----------


## بحر الشوق

من اقول الامام علي عليه السلام


ما كل مفتون يعاتب

----------


## القلب المرح

*ثلاثة من مكارم الدنيا والآخرة: أن تعفو عمن ظلمك. وتصل من قطعك. وتحلم إذا جهل عليك
الإمام الباقر (ع)*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الصداقة تحفة تزداد قيمتها كلما مضى عليها الزمن..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*يا باري القوس برياً لست تحسنها لا تفسدنها وأعط القوس باريها*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ليس مهماً أن تعلم متى تتحدث ولكن الأهم أن تعلم متى تصمت..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*لاتسئ للاخرين حتى لاتلقى من يسئ لك في المستقبل*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الأماني الحلـــوه تموت في نفوس الكسالى..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*لاتسخر من احد ولاتُضحك رفاقك على احد* 
*ان ظهورك ذكيا لبقا متفوقا عليهم*
*ليس مماترتاح اليه نفوسهم* 
*وانما يسرهم ان يشعرو ان مواهبهم هم كفيله*
*بنجاحهم وشهرتهم وتفوقهم.*

----------


## بنت العواميه

*الدنيا..إذا كسـت أو كست..*
*وإذا أيـنـعـت نـعــت ..*
*وإذا جـلـت أوجـلــت ..*
*وكم من قبـور تـُـبـنى وما تبنا ..*
*وكم من مــريض عدنا وما عــدنا..*
*وكم من ملك رفعت له علامات ,فلما علا.. مات*


*تحياتي*

----------


## القلب المرح

*من أطاع هواه أعطى عدوه مناه وقال (عليه السلام): راكب الشهوات لاتستقال له عثرة*

----------


## شمعه النور

*إذا انقطع رجاؤك عن صديقك فألحقه بعدوّك.*

----------


## الدمعة الحزينة

شكرا على الموضوع والله يعطيك العافية والله لايحرمنا من مواضيعك وبانتظار جديدك

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أفضل شيء تهبه في حياتك الصفح عن عدوك
*

----------


## القلب المرح

*كن صبورا ستنال جزاء صبرك الحسن*

----------


## شمعه النور

إذا أقبلت الدنيا على امرئ ألبسته محاسن غيره.
وإن أدبرت عنه سلبته محاسن نفسه.

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الكافر كالورقة الصفراء يسقط من أول نسمة هواء*

----------


## القلب المرح

*فــــــإن تــــكن الـــدنيا تــعدّ نفيسة          فـــإنّ ثــــواب الله أعــــلى وأنــبـل*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أظهر الناس نفاقاً من أمر بالطاعة ولم يأتمر بها ونهي عن المعصية ولم ينته عنها.*

----------


## القلب المرح

*من طابت سريرته حمدت سيرته*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الأمل يدفع الكسول إلى الجد والكفاح*

----------


## القلب المرح

*لايعدم الصبور الظفر وان اطال به الزمان*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الأمل يحض الناجح على مضاعفة الجهد ليزداد نجاحاً*

----------


## القلب المرح

*من اعجبته آراؤه غلبته اعداؤه*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*اصدق الحزن ابتسامه فى عيون دامعه ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*من تعلم صفيرا تقدم كبيرا*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*كل أضواء الدنيا لا تضيء قلب حاقد..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*مالك ان لم يكن لك كنت له، فلاتيق عليه، فانه ﻻ يبقى عليك وكله قبل أن يأكلك.*

----------


## المستشار

اتقوا الله و يعلمكم الله

----------


## القلب المرح

*البخيل من بخل بالسلام*

----------


## القلب الوفي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين المنتجبين واللعن الدائم على ظالميهم لقيام يوم الدين وعجل الله لهم الفرج الشريف عما قريب إنشاء الله* 

*السلاام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة* 
*حكمــــــــــــة اليوم* 
*قال أمير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام*  
*من عمل للمعاد ظفر بالسّداد* 
*تحياتي للجميع* 
*اختكم*  
*القلب الوفي*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ابتعد عن مصاحبة الأحمق لأنه لا يعرف قدر الصداقة*

----------


## القلب المرح

*نعمة لا تشكر كسيئة لا تغفر*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*اللسان عدو الانسان ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*اظهار الشيء قبل ان يستحكم مفسدة له*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*إنه من المخجل التعثر مرتين بالحجر نفسه ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*إذا ما عضّك الدهر فـــــلا تجنح الى خلقٍ          ولا تســـأل ســوى الله تعالى قاسم الرزق*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*كل شئ إذا كثر رخص إلا الأدب فإنه إذا كثر غلا ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

* كتمان الأسرار يدل على جواهر الرجال، و كما انه لا خير في آنية لا تمسك ما فيها، فلا خير في إنسان لا يكتم سراً.*

----------


## دمعه حزن

إن هذه القلوب تمل كما تمل الأبدان ، فابتغوا لها طرائف الحكم .

----------


## القلب المرح

*قال الفضيل ابن عياض: ثلاثة لا تلومهم عند الغضب: المريض و الصائم و المسافر.*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*من عاشر حكيماً مات عليماً..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*إحسانك للحرِّ يحركه على المكافأة، و إحسانك إلى الخسيس يبعثه إلى معاودة المسألة*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ما من ظالم إلا سيبلى بظالم ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*من ضيع حرثة... ندم يوم حصاده.*

----------


## عبير الزهراء

* لا تنظر إلى صغر الخطيئة ولكن أنظر....إلى عظيم من عصيت*

----------


## عبير الزهراء

_             من صبر غنم....ومن تفكر علم_

----------


## عبير الزهراء

*                  النجاح رحلة..وليس هدفا*

----------


## القلب المرح

*ربّ ذنب أحسن من الاعتذار منه.*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*بالتأني تسهل المطالب وبحسن المعاشرة تدوم المحبة.*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*          اذا اردت صديق فكن انت اولا صديق*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*صلاح أمرك بالأخلاق مرجعه فَقَوِّم النفس بالأخلاق تستقم ..*

----------


## عبير الزهراء

*اولى الناس بالعفو اقدرهم على العقوبة*

----------


## عبير الزهراء

*من وضع نفسه دون قدره رفعه الناس فوق قدره*

----------


## عبير الزهراء

*لا عز لمن طلب العز بحسبه*

----------


## عبير الزهراء

*من صبر غنم ومن تفكر علم*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*صحبة السوء مفسدة للأخلاق*

----------


## القلب المرح

*ربّ ذنب أحسن من الاعتذار منه*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*صاحب الحق عينه قوية..*

----------


## قطر الندى

*صنعة في اليد أمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان من الفقر*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أغنى الأغنياء من لم يكن للبخل أسيراً..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*لاتظلمن اذا ماكنت مـقتدراً فاظلمُ ترجعُ عقباهُ الى الندمِ
تنامُ عينك والمظلومُ منتبهٌ يدعوا عليك وعيـنُ اللهِ لاتنمِ*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ألا كل ما هو آت قريب وللأرض من كل حي نصيب*

----------


## القلب المرح

كن متفائل للحياة لتعيش بأحلى سعادة

----------


## دمعه حزن

*السيف يقطع بحده المرء يسعى بجده..
**
*

----------

